# Calling all Modellers!



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2008)

No doubt you will have noticed that a form of Group Build 'competition' is about to start, as of January 1st., under the heading 'Unternehmen Flugbrucke' (Operation Airbridge).
The title of this endeavour was deliberately chosen to represent the way in which modelling, by forum members across the World, will be forming a bridge between like minded people, an 'air bridge', and bringing those people together in a single aim. That aim is to produce a model, in any or all of the four most popular scales, that will be representative of Luftwaffe aircraft in Defence of the Reich, from late 1943 until VE Day, May 1945.
Not only will models be produced, but each one will represent a little piece of history. It may be that a modeller uses a particular kit, and adds decals from other sources; perhaps 'detailing kits' will also be used, or maybe the model will be built 'as it comes' - straight out of the box. Whichever or whatever the choice, this looks like being an enjoyable and fun 'excursion', where not only will we all see some nice models, but we should ALL also learn something. This new knowledge may be in the form of information and data gleaned from research, your own or others', or by picking up tips on building, detailing or painting. Whatever is learned, it will all add to the knowledge being amassed, and that can't be bad! 
So far, 7 members have registered entries, some with one model, some with the maximum of 4 allowed.
Now 7 is a good starting point, especially in so short a time since the idea was first promulgated, but there are more than 7 modellers out there who regularly contibute to these threads.
If you feel that, perhaps, your efforts may not be 'up to standard', then DON'T!
The whole idea of this exercise, apart from actually building models, is to ENCOURAGE modellers, whatever their skill level, and particularly those that consider themselves BEGINNERS.
So, come on, let's see a few more entries.
The 'competition' doesn't close until May 7 2009, so there are four full months in which to get something together.
Need help in choosing a subject, finding a colour scheme or whatever?
Well, there is plenty of help available from the members here, who are only too happy to assist.
Not a forum member?
Well, it's a good excuse to join then, isn't it?!
I look forward to hearing of your entry ideas soon.
Happy modelling (or modeling!).
Terry.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2008)

Hear, hear!!! Great words Terry!!

And for those on the fence, its been 30 years since I've won any model contest, I don't use airbrush, I wear glasses in poor light and I still entered in Cat 2 Intermediate. YOU CAN DO IT!!! Because its for FUN!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2008)

Well put Terry, old sausage! 20+ years absence for me from the modelbuilding business. I look forward to this "thingy"....who knows, maybe some new undiscovered info will pop up! 8)  Just gonna check to see if I need to add any more Vallejo paints to my shoppinglist for these birds....and decals.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 31, 2008)

I think I paint better with a brush than a airbrush(so in other words just about anyone who enters won't build the worst model...That place is reserved for me)

Great words Terry ,very much so agree!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2008)

If someone was smart enough, they could enter as Cat 1 and walk away a winner! Don't see anybody else entered!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2008)

Sshh! Someone might hear!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hmmm.....sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2009)

Absolutely well said Terry!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, I'm in with my Dora. I just got sort a few things out first.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## muller (Jan 1, 2009)

Hopefully this will be the 1st of many group builds. Can I suggest the theme for a 2nd when this 1st one is finished? North Africa, I love the desert schemes. 8)


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 1, 2009)

Good luck guys for those that are partcipating. I know exactly nothing about modeling. If some way I can help let me know and will try and find something.

Best of Luck to all the participants!!!!!
Paul


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 4, 2009)

muller said:


> Hopefully this will be the 1st of many group builds. Can I suggest the theme for a 2nd when this 1st one is finished? North Africa, I love the desert schemes. 8)



As do I! But I say we do late war Pacific...

and save me some money! Haha.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2009)

Then 109' would just take part with his tin can F4U...!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 4, 2009)

Fine by me 

I'd proberly enter 2 ,the bigger one and one in 1/72 scale


----------



## Njaco (Jan 4, 2009)

PTO sounds nice! Might get me to finish my Wildcat!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2009)

And I have a few Corsairs and a Dauntless....gives me a reason to build some USS Yorktown CV-5 and/or -10 birds if it's later in the war. 8) North Africa sounds interesting too, why not make it a Med. GB....?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2009)

Seems we are gonna have some good times coming up in the modelling department!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2009)

Let the good times roll you say Wayne?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2009)

Absolutely!


----------



## muller (Jan 5, 2009)

A PTO GB would give me an excuse to build another corsair and maybe a jap bird, lots of inspiration there with Waynes IJN builds!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm keen for both a med and pacific group build somwhere down the track


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2009)

Any and all fine by me. I know absolutely sod all about the PTO (well, not much anyway!), so I should learn something along the way!
NOW! All of those new members who are modellers, AND the guests viewing who aren't yet members, but who are modellers, get your rear ends in gear and enter! Don't be put off by all the technical chat etc., that's to be expected, just get a kit, build it, and enter.
The 'rules' are dead simple:- Any Luftwaffe aircraft that was in defence of the Reich, between late 1943 and May 1945. Any scale (only the popular scale chosen so far, but if smaller/bigger all the better!), maximum of four models per entrant. These can be in all, or one or a selection of the scale 'classes'.
As far as skill goes, the Categories are:- Cat 1 Expert (God!), Cat 2, Experienced, intermediate modeller, Cat 3 Novice/beginner etc. It's up to you to choose your Category, no-one will pressure you.
SO COME ON! Let's have some more entries in!
So far, not counting Wayne and myself, there are 15 members registered as entrants, which isn't bad in such a short time. But, there is plenty of room for more and, as Dan said, there should be at least 20 entrants in this, the first 'competition'.
Just think, you'll be taking part in a unique event, where modellers from all over the World will be placing their efforts on the World Wide Web for all to see, and judging, as such, will be done from photographs! Has it been done before? Possibly not. So it's a great big heap of fun, and recreating history in minature, as well as learning and sharing.
Hope to see some more entries coming in, and good luck and happy modelling to all!
Terry.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 7, 2009)

And so far, we have 11 Gruppe Build Sticky Threads for 10 Members (rochie x2).... Who are the 5 that have not started their model specific thread???

So far we have:
Myself
Njaco
Lucky 
Rochie X 2
Javlin
109Roaming
Heinz
Catch22
BombTaxi
Airframes - not competing


----------



## muller (Jan 7, 2009)

Me, still waiting on my FW190 to arrive. I want to finish my Corsair first before i start it, i'll post a build thread then.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2009)

I think that I'll save my Bartels crate for later chaps, the G-10...might do a wee "group build" with a few of his birds at a later date. I think that I'll do the Dora-9 that I have instead, the JV44 *13*....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 7, 2009)

Would love to see it Jan....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2009)

Would love to it Dan. Have decals for two of his crates anyway, just need to find another two 13's, his Red 13+= and more info on his G-10 Yellow 13.....the one that he went MIA in, which would make it 4...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2009)

Dan, just to keep you up to date, the threads not started yet are shown below. 
May I suggest guys, even if you are not yet ready to commence, that you start a specific thread, just to introduce your intentions. These, of course, can be modified/changed at a later date.
No pressure, as we all have four months, but an intro will tidy things up, and help me keep track of who's who and what's what etc.
Thanks for your co-operation. 
A4K
Dingo
Muller (reply noted, thanks M)
Tango35
Screaming Eagle
Slaterat.
This as of 7 December 2009.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll start another thread for my JV44 *13* soon dear boy. Planning to save my Bartel machines for seperate "Group Build" later on, when I have some more info on some of his machines....


----------



## muller (Jan 7, 2009)

Can I suggest a seperate section for the Group build and any future GB's? Might make it a bit easier to navigate.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2009)

Excellent Terry, thanks for noting those....

Ive been thinking the same thing Muller, but at the same time, I want to keep the Gruppe Builds visible in the Modeling Section....

In other words, its a wash....


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 8, 2009)

Maybe have an area where all old group build threads are moved? That way they'd be easy to find, and we'd be able to look back at the finished products.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2009)

Yea, thats what I had in mind.... Make room for the next Group Build...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 8, 2009)

I know it's a bit premature, but what are the thoughts about the next one? MTO, PTO, CIB, BoB, specific aircraft type or unit or campaign? Interesting to get a few ideas in the pot, then we can all vote, or go by the majority suggestion etc.
Just a thought to keep you all even busier!!!


----------



## rochie (Jan 8, 2009)

BoB sounds good to me i want to do a hurricane and a 109 E probably of bader and galland the two guys that got me into ww2 aircraft more than anything else


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 8, 2009)

I like the idea of PTO. Mid 43 to early 44, either side gets my vote. Perhaps something to do with Rabaul?


----------



## muller (Jan 8, 2009)

I know I already mentioned a North Africa GB, but tonight I was thinking of the current GB subject, how about another one but this time Allied aircraft that were attacking the Reich? 

(I just want to do a checkered nosed P-47 razorback to match my 190 )


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 8, 2009)

With you guys All those 4 sound good

somethink like this?

PTO 43-44

Allied aircraft attacking the Reich 43-45

MTO 42-44

BOB -Agree with you Karl ,I'd love to do a 109E 'Galland"


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2009)

Seems like the floodgates have been opened....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 9, 2009)

Apres Lucky Le Deluge?!! (With apologies to 617 Sqn!!!)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 9, 2009)

I think there is gonna be some interesting ideas forthcoming....


----------



## rochie (Jan 9, 2009)

i like your idea muller, would also like to do a P-47


----------



## Heinz (Jan 9, 2009)

At this rate we will all need to restock our stash's of kits!


----------



## muller (Jan 9, 2009)

I have something for a BoB GB, a Classic Airframes Fiat CR.42, so I'd be up for this subject. Plus I'd like to try a bi-plane. Lots of good GB's ahead of us!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2009)

Could do one for Barbarossa, a particular aircraft, aces in a day, maybe one for those in winter camouflage, I'm sure that there are plenty of good ideas out there! 8)


----------



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2009)

BoB! I've got a 1/24 Airfix Bf 109E set up for Helmut Wick! (_I must be crazy_!)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2009)

That was confirmed looooong ago Chris!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2009)

oh right. I even have the certificate!

anyhoo, if I even tried to build that thing I would need to rent a whole new apartment just to keep it in!


----------



## rochie (Jan 9, 2009)

i've got a die cast model of one of Wick's 109E's, yellow nose and mottle cammo over the top of the splinter scheme, i think its got 47 kills on the rudder as well !
wouldnt mind a go at that one myself


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 9, 2009)

Njaco said:


> BoB! I've got a 1/24 Airfix Bf 109E set up for Helmut Wick! (_I must be crazy_!)



Yep, you are nuts! That model's a nightmare!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 9, 2009)

Yep, it's certainly showing its 40 year old age! It now retails in the UK at £40; a couple of years back, it was still around £30 to £35, and I picked one up in the Woolworth's January sale for £7 ! And it came with six tubs of paint!
But, not good enough to have on its legs, so mine's belly landed, and will be the subject of one of the dioramas in the next part of the Diorama Guide.
It aint actually that big!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 9, 2009)

No, it isn't. My 1/32 Hellcat is almost as big as it is. The cowling still gives me nightmares...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 9, 2009)

The cowling on the 'Cat, or the Emil? The latter is a pain, the 'saddle' cowling anyway. But, when it was first released, with the Spit MkI, it was, for the time, awesome! No one had seen a kit so big, or so detailed. The Spit was at my parents home for many years after I left; fully detailed inside and out, including the ammo trays, radio compartment etc. It eventually went to a museum, probably still there!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah, sorry, I meant the Emil. It just wouldn't, and never did, go on properly.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2009)

Wouldn't mind a late '43 -'45 allied build either, have a few that I'd like to try my hands on...






"The Lord Is My Shepherd"





"Lullaby For A dream"





"Margie Darling/VirgieMae"





Then we of course have the 55th FG. "Miss Velma" or "The Millie G"....





....or perhaps the "Cape Cod Express"?





Maybe a 78th FG, like "Just Hang'en Around"....





But, then I also have Gustav Lundqvist's Mk IX Spitfire MK210 "Hello"....June 44, 
rather spiffy noseart, what? And a few Thunderbolts like "Too Big Too Heavy"





But then, I also have some Luftwaffe still at hand hand with 5 "13"'s....





Should the need pop up, we can also do a Skyraider build, right?


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 9, 2009)

I still say we switch theaters. Maybe do ETO/MTO then PTO, the ETO/MTO, then PTO?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 9, 2009)

Great stuff Jan! I notice you've got decals for the P-47 "In the Mood"(my favourite P-47)

I'd love to do one of them in 1/72 ,Do you know if anyone makes decals for that bird in 1/72? 

I don't mind which theaters we do..


----------



## Airframes (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, there's loads to go at! If we are keeping it to the same format etc, we can only do three a year, unless we run parrallel GB's. But then, perhaps not everyone can manage, or afford to do that, and it could dilute the whole thing. The last thing we want is for anyone to get disheartened, and the whole thing fizzle out.
Keep the suggestions coming; I like the idea of doing 'theatres', even though I'm more than hazy on anything other than Northern Europe. But there are other subjects. For example, Spitfire Squadrons, P51 Groups, ONE single squadron's aircraft, either at a specific time, or a 'history' of that unit, say 1939 to '45 or '60. A particular air battle, a theme, such as Bomber Command, KampfGeschwaderen, Air Sea Rescue (Matt, where's your Walrus?), Special Ops., 'Secret Weapons', etc etc. Then there are diorama possibilities, although that would have to be limited, due to time and expense.
We could even do a cooperative GB - each entrant building a section of a story line... and so it goes on.....
Great stuff though, isn't it?!!
Something else to consider. This year is the 70th anniversary of the start of World War Two, next year, the 70th of the Battle of Britain, and then all the other anniversaries. Oh my Lord, such a lot to go for!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 9, 2009)

I never thought of the anniversaries. The only issue I see with this year's is that in 39, there wasn't a whole lot in the way of air battles.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry mate, try Hannant's and Squadron, other than that I'm sure that the "experten" will soon inform you. 8)

Edit: Same as you, I'm looking for P-47D-11-RE 4275435 HV-C `Hollywood High Hatter' 61FS/56FG; Lt. Paul Conger....in 1/48.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm not that bothered when and where, as long as I can build a "13"!   Anyhoo, I'm just enjoying the build, at the same time, learn and of course, haning out with you laddies! So, anything goes for me pretty much. 8)


----------



## Heinz (Jan 9, 2009)

Good point Terry. 70years is a long time ago but WW2 still seems so recent.

I wonder how people will look at WW2 in 100years.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 9, 2009)

I imagine it'l be how how people think of WW1 today-A forgotten war

I too feel WW2 happened so recently ,My belief is since I wasn't alive I can't possibly imagine how long ago it actually was, only those who lived through it and are still living now can only really feel how long its been.

I like your suggestion Terry of "Air Sea Rescue" also Anniversaries is a good idea

Good luck on your search Jan!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2009)

As we're in Europe now....around the world to a PTO theme would be a good and total change, it becomes a matter of what period....you know probably if guys didn't put more than one or two models on the table for the current build you could even piggyback a 'Battle of Midway' theme (June 4-6) to almost run in parallel....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2009)

Doesn't matter what period we're doing with the PTO, I'm there with something from USS Yorktown....CV-5 or CV-10. 8)  Maybe something from the "Cactus Airforce" if we're early enough....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 10, 2009)

Il be doing an RNZAF Corsair(1/72) or maybe FAA when the PTO build commences


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 10, 2009)

The only way I would participate in a PTO build, due to $$$ issues, is if I was gonna do my Grandfathers Corsair...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2009)

Dan, what F4U did he fly, F4U-1, 1A, 1D...? I'll have to do the Corsair of Robert "Butcher Bob" Hanson, F4U-1A "596"....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 10, 2009)

He flew em all, but flew combat in the birdcage and -1A.... Thing is, the guys of VMF-214 flew whatever crate was ready for the pilot to takeoff in, so any of the numbers that were assigned to 214 would work for me...

Even Boyington didnt have a regular mount...


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 10, 2009)

And he usuallly took the oldest looking bird on the flightline. I would also want to do a Black Sheep -1A, as I have that Trumpeter one sitting around.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks Dan! Same for "Butcher Bob" then, I've only heard about and seen the "596" when it come to Hanson. He flew with VMF-214 and -215, I think that he flew with VMF-215 when he was hit with groundfire and crashed.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 10, 2009)

PTO sounds good to me! I want to do a Corsair anyway, so that's my 'entry' sorted! I like Wayne's idea of 'piggy backing' it as well.
Now, can anyone suggest some good reference books / sources, as my knowledge of the theatre and time scale is rather thin?
As for the 70th anniversary of the beginning of WW2, why not build-up to anothe GB, to be completed and judged by, and as, a Christmas event? There's loads to go at - all the aircraft involved from all the Air Forces, many 'firsts', such as first shot down in RAF,LW,A d L'A, PAF etc etc., first mission, first air to air fighter combat - the list is long!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hmm, well, for sources I found a site that had TONS of Corsair profiles. It won't let you save them as images, but I took screenshots of them all so I have them. I will attempt to find the site again and post.

Here you go:

Aircraft illustration

You have the Tamiya -1D, right? It comes with all the pieces for both the -1A and -1D, so you can do either accurately.

I have enough Corsair stuff laying around that if you need anything, just ask and I'll be able to help you out.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2009)

Then we have, Tankbusters and....., seems like there's no limitations as to GB themes and whatnot! 8) Well, that's me sitting purty then with Robert M. Hanson F4U Corsair and an SBD-3 Dauntless (for now) from Yorktown....all depends of course what time period of the PTO, '41-'43 or '43-45 or the whole banana?

Actually.....might have to do a SBD-3 for Stanley W. Vejtasa....*walks away to get the Osprey Dauntless book* 
Well, well, well.....look at that! Stanley flew an SBD-3 at the Battle Of Coral Sea, BuNo. 4690, Black 10, of Scouting Five...! This will be one of my entries for the next GB then, the Dauntless that Vejtasa flew when he bagged three Zeroes! Hotdamndiddleydoodah and now I'm itchin' like a man on a fuzzy tree to get started...hot dog!

Just the wait now then....


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 10, 2009)

I say we do '41-'43, or the whole thing, just to give a larger variety.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2009)

Correction, should be three destoyed and one damaged Zero!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 10, 2009)

There we go!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 10, 2009)

Sounds like it's going to be a PTO GB then? Just realised, that looks like the name of a North American radio or TV station...'You're listening to PTOGB, through the night with Kyle G Roryass....'!
Thanks Corey, haven't got it yet, but I think that's the one, the Tamiya 1/48th kit, with towing tractor. Only wanted it for the tractor really!
If everyone agrees on this for the next GB, may I suggest that the start date isn't until about mid-April? That way, it should allow enough time to get everything cleared, ready for the end of THIS GB, and time to do some research, and loads of gum-flapping about b****y colour schemes, rivet shapes, wave heights etc!!!
Then, can we do one that's got something to do with the R.A.F. in the ETO please? It's about time I did a RAF kite, as I noticed whilst writing the diorama guide, that my models recently have been predominantly USAAF !
I love this forum...great bunch of guys, great humour and motivation, and LOADS of shared info; thank Heavens I got the Internet!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 10, 2009)

No worries Terry. I'm all for an RAF GB after the PTO one! I don't have much in the way of RAF myself.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2009)

Would love for a RAF GB to follow suit, a ETO or MTO/North Africa GB....a Spitfire would be nice for a change or a Mossie (yes, I know about my BOAC Mossie!) or something else....
Then we all can freshen up on Queens English, right Terry?

Toodle pip and all that rot!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 10, 2009)

Certainly could old boy! Of course, with a WW2 GB, it would have to be King's English, don't you know, what?!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2009)

Just checking that you were awake old boy!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, I'm just about awake. Going to sign out for awhile, as I want to 'do some Dora'! Missed getting to the Model Shop in time, and I needed to replace some paints; going to try a mix with some old Xtracolor gloss enamels - should save some time on gloss coating! Toodle pip for now, old fruit!


----------



## muller (Jan 10, 2009)

An RAF GB would be cool, if its later in the year, I'll have time to rescribe my 1/48 Airfix Spit Vb. 

PTO GB would give me a excuse to build that RAAF bird I promised the Aussies here.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2009)

I agree with Muller my RAAF Spit VB/C trop is still waiting for assembling as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2009)

Would like to try anyone of these....does any of them come with the option to do the clipped wing Vb?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 10, 2009)

Swede was flying White 5 when he made those kills Jan...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 10, 2009)

And I like the PTO gimmick, gonna need alot of guidance as Ive never done a Corsair tho... Gotta find a kit for it tho, would definatly do a 1/32nd scale Blacksheep... Any recommends on the right kit for it???

Remember Im a novice at this and cant afford anything pricey..


----------



## Airframes (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm like you Dan; I guess catch is the Corsair man, he can tell us what to get and what not to get etc.
Jan, not sure about the 1/48th Spits for 'clippys', although I know the 1/32nd kit has the option. It's a very simple conversion anyway, just a couple of quick saw-cuts and a bit of filing and sanding.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2009)

Dan look at these links, please.

C.A. Hood Catalog-WWII Aircraft Models: REVELL Kit Number H580 Major Pappy Boyington's Corsair
Revell 1/32 F4U Corsair
F4U-1D Corsair Review by Brett Green (Trumpeter 1/32)


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 10, 2009)

Dan, I have both the Revell and Trumpeter offerings. The Trumpeter is good, but the wheel covers that are on the front are completely wrong, but they'd be easy enough to fix. It also has a cockpit floor which is wrong, but once it's in it'd be hard to tell. The engine is fantastic.

The Revell one I haven't built (well I've only done the cockpit of the Trumpy), but I can certainly speak to my dad about it. I don't think it had much in the way of problems, but I could be wrong. The one good thing about it is, if you can find one, is it's cheap. The Trumpeter one was $75 CND, so not cheap at all. Hobbycraft also makes one, but I've only seen it once and I have no idea how good it is.

I don't know if I'm a Corsair expert, but I'm willing to help!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 10, 2009)

Like the idea Terry of mid april

What about the 21st centuary toys 1/32 Corsair? isn't that a fairly decent kit at a reasonable price?


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 11, 2009)

I forgot about that one! I heard it's discontinued though.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Swede was flying White 5 when he made those kills Jan...



Cheers Dan, was just going with the profile in the Osprey book, since I couldn't remember the machine from the "Dogfights" series. Thanks for the heads up! Well, that's one for me then and quite possible the Hanson F4U.....
Might toss in a Yorktown Wildcat too!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 11, 2009)

Ill check and see what ebay has for the 21st century kit....

No problemo Jan... Someday I will do his dogfighting Dauntless...

Someday..........


----------



## rochie (Jan 11, 2009)

if we are doing pto i might leave my beaufighter for then


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 11, 2009)

Jesus Christ, all the kits listed are over 50 bucks BIN with shipping.... No 21st Century kits either...

this is the cheapest..
Vintage Revell 1/32 Corsair F4U-1 1976 $39.99 +$9.50


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2009)

Have you tried 21st Century's web-site Dan? The last time I looked, it was still there, and you can order direct.


----------



## rochie (Jan 11, 2009)

here you go Les
Welcome to 21st Century Toys


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2009)

Here you go Dan...!

Trumpeter 1/32 SBD-2 Dauntless, by Tom Cleaver


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks guys...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2009)

You're most welcome Dan....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2009)

If you're able to get the 21st Century Corsair, I think you'll be able to make something really good out of it. And the really good thing is, they're cheap - less than £10 in the UK, and even less I believe in the 'States.


----------



## rochie (Jan 11, 2009)

might look at 21st century zero myself, though i might need a bigger paintbrush at 1/32 scale


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 11, 2009)

Jan, that Dauntless is like $130 CND!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2009)

What? The ex-Matchbox, now Revell kit? Most of the Revell 1/32nd scale kits are around £15 in the UK, about $35 Cnd I think. I might be a bit wrong about the Dauntlesss though, it could be about £22. I'll check and let you know Cory.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 11, 2009)

No, sorry Terry, Jan posted a link to the Trumpeter one.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2009)

Ah! Sorry! Anyway, checked it out, and it seems like the revell, ex-Matchbox dauntless is discontinued again!
BUT! I did find the Revell 1/32nd scale FW190D9, and the Corsair, at £20 and £15 respectively, at King Kit, a dealer in out of circulation/ second hand etc kits.
Also, the Revell web-site (not Revell Germany) are showing a re-release of 'Classic' 1/32nd scale kits, and it looks like the Bf109F is the old, late '60's one. BTW, I think the FW190D is probably the original Revell one, not the ex-Hasegawa re-boxed kit.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 11, 2009)

Darn, I'm still trying to hunt down one of those re-boxes. I actually found a dealer based in Canada that has it on their site, but it says they're sold out. I also kinda got told last night no more models till the ones you have are built!


----------



## rochie (Jan 11, 2009)

give em the puppy dog eyes catch


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2009)

Just re-checked King Kit, Catch. They've got another Revell Dora listed, at £29.99, which is probably the re-boxed one; but the Hasegawa one is less than that anyway!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 11, 2009)

I should Rochie!

Yeah, I checked Hannant's, just to see what the price would be like, and it worked out to be $70 CND for a Hasegawa one, so I'm gonna probably phone that place that I saw the re-boxed one on their site and see if they're going to get more in. It was $45, as opposed to the $60+ I would pay!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 13, 2009)

Just a question is Hannants pretty good for online ordering?

I'm just eying off a few kits including the Revell Lanc in 1/72, was thinking of grabbing a couple at 12quid each with no VAT I'm extremely tempted.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2009)

Never had any problems with them or Model Hobbies, recommend them both Heinz!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 13, 2009)

Cheer Jan mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2009)

Anytime buddy....8)


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2009)

I agree with Jan ref Hannant's. I've been using them, off and on, for over 30 years. My only complaint is, they no-longer have a hard-copy catalogue, which means trawling through a slightly cumbersome web-site, and they'll only send paints if ordered with a kit. Apart from that, brilliant, and quick. Model Hobbies I've only used for the past 5 months, and they, too, are excellent.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2009)

They stopped printing the catalogue??

Anyway....this is the birds that I'll build in the PTO GB:

Stanley W. Vejtasa's SBD-3 "Black 5"
.....and this one, observe the aircraft number! 8)






A Grumman F4F-4 "Wildcat" fighter (Bureau # 5244) takes off from USS Yorktown (CV-5) 
on combat air patrol, during the morning of 4 June 1942.
This plane is Number 13 of Fighting Squadron Three (VF-3), flown by the squadron
Executive Officer, Lieutenant (Junior Grade) William N. Leonard.
Photographed by Photographer Second Class William G. Roy, from the ship's forecastle. 
Note .50 caliber machinegun at right and mattresses hung on the lifeline for splinter-protection.

...and hopefully, if time permit....Robert M. Hanson's F4U-1A.

All 1/48 as always!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 18, 2009)

Sounds good! I may see if I can get a conversion set for my Trumpeter and make it a Birdcage! I love that early scheme.


----------



## A4K (Jan 19, 2009)

G'day guys, sorry just read the thread now! 

So it's a Pacific theatre build? Any specific part or just generally?
Be nice to give some of my RNZAF types an airing...

Evan


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 19, 2009)

That Hellcat of Leonards is the father of one of our members, RLeonard... Very cool Jan, although Swede fought in White 5 not Black 5...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sorry....WHITE 5 it is of course...!  The Wildcat you mean Dan? That's my idea actually, do his fathers F4F-4 Wildcat, remember that we all had a good chat in the "Battle Of Midway" thread and that there were a Wildcat mentioned. I didn't realize that the number of the aircraft in the pic was "13" that he flew on that mornings CAP...just noticed it when I looked through the thread again, 8) not that it would have mattered, would have done his machine anyway! 



A4K said:


> G'day guys, sorry just read the thread now!
> 
> So it's a Pacific theatre build? Any specific part or just generally?
> Be nice to give some of my RNZAF types an airing...
> ...



The idea I think is the whole PTO from beginning up to -43 Evan.... Will be cool to see some RAAF, RNZAF and other birds...8)


----------



## Airframes (Jan 19, 2009)

Ah Ha! PTO it is is then! Cool!
Now then Catch, and other Corsair afficianados, I'll be looking for some gen when i eventually get a kit. Probably go with a US Corsair, but might end up RNZAF or RN - if that type was used by these outfits. (F4U-1D ...I think; the Tamiya kit with tractor, anyway.)
Jan, I'm presuming Hannant's no longer have a printed catalogue, as I haven't seen one - but, as I mentioned, their web-site, being so vast and comprehensive, can be a little cumbersome to get around. Just checked-out SBX models also, they have a good range, and will send Xtracolor paints without having to buy a kit, AND they don't charge for carriage! Yippee! Might try them for a couple of things.
Now then, where did I put that book on US Naval aircraft....?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm suree that you remember old fruit that RN Corsairs had clipped wings....


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 19, 2009)

Jan, F4U-1Ds were used by both the RN and RNZAF, but they had 8 inches clipped off of the wings, like Jan said. Additionally, not many seemed to have the rocket mounts on the wings. Also, the RNZAF planes may have had their tailhooks and the wing-folding mechanisms removed, I'm sure they did that on -1As, I'm just not sure about the -1Ds, that will take some more research. Paint schemes for -1Ds are pretty easy; all British and US -1Ds were overall Dark Sea Blue. I'll have to do some more research on the RNZAF birds.

EDIT: Jan mentioned this next Group Build going from the beginning of the war in the Pacific up until 43, if that's the case, the -1D would not be able to enter as it didn't enter service until 44.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 19, 2009)

U caught that one before I did Cory...


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, I missed it, then realized that it wouldn't be correct. The Tamiya -1D comes with all the pieces for the -1A, so you'd be ok there.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Cory. I'll obviously do some research first, but as you know, the PTO isn't my strong point! It'll only be that type as I need the tractor that comes with the kit; I could always change to another type of course! There's plenty of time, so anything could happen.....


----------



## A4K (Jan 19, 2009)

To my knowledge, no RNZAF Corsairs had the arrestor hook. I don't know if they were removed by RNZAF personnel or received as such, but certainly there was no need for them as all our F4U-1a/ D and FG-1D Corsairs served on land. (We had 424 Corsairs all up)

All retained the wing-folding mechanism as far as I know, many photos of our F4U-1a's and Ds, as well as photos of our FG-1Ds being loaded aboard ships headed for Japan, clearly show the wings in folded attitude.


Re the build - UPTO 1943 as Jan said? That counts out the RNZAF Corsirs atleast then, we only got them in '44 (we relied mainly on P-40s before then).
Upto 1945 would be better I reckon, more type variation..


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 19, 2009)

A4K said:


> To my knowledge, no RNZAF Corsairs had the arrestor hook. I don't know if they were removed by RNZAF personnel or received as such, but certainly there was no need for them as all our F4U-1a/ D and FG-1D Corsairs served on land. (We had 424 Corsairs all up)
> 
> All retained the wing-folding mechanism as far as I know, many photos of our F4U-1a's and Ds, as well as photos of our FG-1Ds being loaded aboard ships headed for Japan, clearly show the wings in folded attitude.
> 
> ...



I stand corrected. I don't know why I thought they had the wing-folds removed, as I've seen pictures with wings folded.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm doing an FAA bird then if we can only do up to 43'Is that possible??


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 19, 2009)

No, it's not. I believe no FAA Corsairs saw action until 44. I will double check though. I think we should do 41-45, as there were fewer types and countries involved anyway, so it'd still have some cohesion.

The first FAA Corsair squadrons were formed in 43, but it wasn't until April 44 that any got to the Pacific Fleet. I think there were some in the Pacific before that, but I doubt it'd be before 44.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 19, 2009)

41-45 sounds good then


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 19, 2009)

I would say thats the best bet, keeps it wide open for guys who already have kits that will work for 44 but not 43 so, lets make it happen for the next build...

PTO, 1941-45......


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 19, 2009)

Perfecto.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2009)

PTO '41-'45 it is then fellas! 8)


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2009)

That's good by me! Starting about the end of April then?
I know it's a bit early to start thinking about the NEXT next one, but as it's already been mentioned, there's no harm in running 'piggy back', how do you all feel about a Group Build centred around the 'Cold War', say 1949 to 1990 ish? It's 'different', and I think gives quite a lot of scope, plus, it gives me an excuse to get the Mig21 I've been thinking about for some time!!
Just a thought.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2009)

The PTO time frame....? 
Maybe it should start in April and run to V-J day, 15th August....the finish date should have some significance..right?

Some form of 'Jet' build would be a good change also....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 20, 2009)

V-J day sounds like a good finish day to me!

I'm with you Terry ,Il have to get myself a Mig


----------



## rochie (Jan 20, 2009)

PTO 41-45 then cold war jets sound great to me, might have to find a EE lightning and a mig 21 now, annmarie will be pleased !!!


----------



## A4K (Jan 20, 2009)

Both sound good to me!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 20, 2009)

Ill be skippin the jet build fellas....


----------



## muller (Jan 20, 2009)

I've got a LOAD of russian Cold War jets I could do


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2009)

A Cold War sounds interesting to me as well, Got a Mig-21, F-8 Crusader and a F-104 Starfighter....

PTO timeline sounds good as well, April to VJ-Day.... As for a period for the "Cold War", how about from '51 when Korean War started to '89 when the Berlin Wall fell?

Might have to do a Korean War Skyraider now AND a Corsair, having a relative serving in the USN on carrier during that war....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2009)

Could include Korea, but I had thought that perhaps that could be ANOTHER future GB, maybe for prop jobs? I was thinking of the 'Cold War' in the way of all aircraft, from so many countries, that could be included; USSR and satellites, USA, UK, France, W.Germany etc etc. 
As Korea actually WAS a war, I hadn't actually thought of it as part of the theme. But, if everyone wants it included, fine by me. 
Problem is, I keep thinking ahead too much!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree Terry ,The Korean War should have its own GB


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, same Dan. It's significant enough to have its own. I could hunt down a Revell -4...


----------



## Heinz (Jan 20, 2009)

Are we going to have a group build for cabinets to house all our future models too?


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 20, 2009)

I think we should probably only focus on the current group build and the PTO build before we get too far ahead of ourselves.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree Cory

Also great idea Heinz!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 21, 2009)

That's cool with me as well, I just build another "Spad" then....or is it jets only??


----------



## Airframes (Jan 21, 2009)

Agree, let's just concentrate on the current and PTO GB's for now. But, if it's gong to be a 'Cold War' build eventually, I'd suggest any aircraft from any of the Powers, as long as it's relative to the theme. Those details can be discussed nearer the time though.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 21, 2009)

Was just thinking about this with the GB's. What are they going to be like, four over a year as in 3 months length, three with the length of four months or....what the h*ck with the legth of d*rn months or...something that's gonna pop up when you least expect it...."what the h*ll"?  In either way, should it be decided in the beginning of each year what the next 3/4GB's gonna be, with a poll or decide as we get close to the finish of each GB? Also, since the name of the forum is ww2aircraft.net, but we do talk about armour, naval etc....should the GB's also include ships, tanks etc?


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hmm, good point Jan. I think for the next build, it's pretty much decided on, but partway through that one we should sit down and figure out how exactly it's going to work. This time and the PTO builds, we kind of just came to a consensus, but I think polls would be good.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 21, 2009)

Agreed, a Poll would be great for the future builds....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree. I'd suggest that all concerned make a list of suitable/possible subjects for future builds; these can then be posted (as a combined effort, single list), and the one that gets the most votes in the poll will be the next one build, the second highest votes the following one, and so on.
As for how many GB's in a given year, I'd think 4, ie. one per 3 month span, would be enough. Of course, if one build happens to conclude quickly, with all particapnts having finished, ready for voting, then the next one can start earlier, with the possibility of 'squeezing' in a fifth build.
I would think that, with the myriad ideas that are bound to emerge from the thoughts of the members (and suggestions from non-participating members) there will be enough on the list to keep us all going for at least 3 to 4 years!
Gosh, I'll be past retiring age before then! Hang on, I'm already retired early! Oh well!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds spot on Terry....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 21, 2009)

Perfect Terry, 

Do you think a thread should be started so everyone can throw in their ideas for GB's?


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, I think so, but we should wait until we're into the next one. I know with me, I'll go on a tear wanting to do one era, but it changes eventually. So we should do it close to, that way we don't have people changing their minds later.

Maybe I'm just a weirdo though.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 21, 2009)

U are a wierdo Cory, thats why u found a home here, with all the other wierdos...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree Cory closer to the time sounds good


----------



## Njaco (Jan 21, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> U are a wierdo Cory, thats why u found a home here, with all the other wierdos...




Hey, I resemble that! Its not my fault you guys let Lucky and all the diggers in here!!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 22, 2009)

You might be a weirdo, but you got the right ideao!
I think Cory's got it, we should wait until towards the end of the PTO build, then start a thread with everyone's ideas about future builds. When we're all done, then those subjects that appear most in each others thread, ie, the same or similar subjects, can go into the first list. The remaining suggestions can go into a second list. From the two, separate polls could be run, and from the results of these, the final list of subjects can be drawn up.
I'm guessing that each member will probably come up with between 6 to 10 or more ideas each, so we'll probably end up, after the poll(s) with a list of at least 20 subjects!
What do you all think?
Terry.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds good Terry


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds ok to me Terry!


----------



## rochie (Jan 22, 2009)

fine by me


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 22, 2009)

Catch22 said:


> Yes, I think so, but we should wait until we're into the next one. I know with me, I'll go on a tear wanting to do one era, but it changes eventually. So we should do it close to, that way we don't have people changing their minds later.
> 
> Maybe I'm just a weirdo though.





lesofprimus said:


> U are a wierdo Cory, thats why u found a home here, with all the other wierdos...





Njaco said:


> Hey, I resemble that! Its not my fault you guys let Lucky and all the diggers in here!!



Hmpf...! I resent that remark! I don't have to take this....I'm going home!  

(sounds good to me too!)


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds good Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 22, 2009)

OK then, start making your lists then guys!
I'll have a dig at it probably over the weekend, and throw up a thread. (If you'll pardon the expression!)


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Is it just me, who have troubles staying fateful to model at the time?  Have noticed that, as soon as I get going on one kit, my fingers itch bl**dy bad to start yet another one....
Having my Dauntless and Wildcat waiting home in Glasgow, I'm already itching to start something else as well....oh dear!


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 5, 2009)

I think it varies between modellers 

For me though I'm the same 

Current builds : Airfix Bf-109 ,mastercraft (mastercrap) Fw-190 ,Airfix Hawker Hurricane ,Airfix Supermarine Spitfire ,hasegawa Corsair ,Airfix Lancaster it gets a little annoying 

all in various stages


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

(pheeew!) 

Ju 88C-6 Zerstörer
BOAC Mosquito
Fw 190 x2
Dauntless and Wildcat for the PTOGB

...and I'm itching already!


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 5, 2009)

I am really looking forward to your progress of that BOAC Mossie mate


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2009)

Seems like we have similar afflictions. I'm in the middle of the GB Avenger, but want to get on with at least four new projects, some of which I haven't yet got the kits for. There's also the Hunter going at the moment, and at least four models that just need the finishing touches, one of which has been like that for four years!
Then there's another 3 or 4 that need finishing, but require more work than the above, and also need diorama bases. Then there's the 1/48th Buccaneer, bought 14 years ago, started about four years ago, and not progressed past the cockpit!
So, why am I already planning what I'm going to do for the next two GB's?
I tell you, this forum has got me going, to the point I am really running out of room for all my models - I gotta build some more shelves!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Blasted forum!  I'm at least for kits ahead or something like that!


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2009)

And who's bl**dy idea was it to have Group Builds? Cor blimey, I've never been so busy! I'm going to try, I repeat, TRY, not to do a second model for the PTO build, otherwise I'll never get anything done!
Now, where did I put that signed pic of 'Ginger' Lacey with his Spit XIV?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

I have nooooo idea son!


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 5, 2009)

Yup just happened again this time its a zero

Thanks alot Jan!!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2009)

WHAT have I done now then?


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Now, where did I put that signed pic of 'Ginger' Lacey with his Spit XIV?



Serious or yanking our chain?!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2009)

If he's yanking our chain Wayne, I hold him and you b*tchslap him....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2009)

It may be an option, or last resort!....rather see the pic though, got the kit and markings for Lacey's crate.


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2009)

Serious mates. I think it survived the fire, when I had a place in an old hall about 18 years ago. 'Ginger' was the Honorary President of the Aviation Society my brother was a member of , up in North Yorkshire, near Scarborough. I went a couple of times, to present some AV shows, and met him. I had a pic of him on the wing of his MkXIV (reproduced from a book), plus a couple of pics with his Hurricane during the BoB, and he signed the Spit pic. I'm just hoping the pic has survived, as I lost a few hundred pics of my own, plus over 1,220 35mm transparencies I'd taken over the years.
He was a nice guy, but expensive to drink with!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2009)

Look forward to seeing it Terry....if you can find it.


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2009)

Been looking. Found some smoke-damaged pics, but no luck with the others yet. Could still be with my ex-wife. I'll ask her to have a look in the loft - if she can get in there!
BTW, in profiles, 'Ginger's' Spit MkXIV is sometimes shown in gren and grey cammo, it should, of course, be green/brown.


----------

